# Baron von Boogie



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

I started on a blog last night. But it vanished into the cyberspace.

Baron von Boogie or Boogie for short.
He is about 10 weeks old. I gotten him at the local mom 'n' pop petshop. They take pretty good care of their animals.

Boogie is a tad fearless. He is not afraid of mydog. Actually, he would ignore the dog. He is notafraid of my rats, atho some of them are afraid of him 

Bucca my male rat, he puffed up so big. I find that Boogie isbraver around me when i have one of the rats running around loose andwhen he sees me handling them.

He is finally exploring the house more. He binky alot! it issoo cute and funny!! Sometimes he would bump into me while he isbinkying.


----------



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

another pic


----------



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

na na a boo boo, you can't get me!


----------



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

second day after adopting him


----------



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

the twin rats, as babies, i kept one of them with the missing finger, his name is little bill


----------



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

moi!


----------



## redestarr (Mar 27, 2006)

I am thinking about getting Boogie a buddyfriend, but not anytime soon tho.... maybe duringthe summer after we move off campus


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 27, 2006)

Redestarr, Boogie is so cute ! Give him a pat from me ! 

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## cheryl (Mar 27, 2006)

little boogie,is soooo sweet and fluffy,i just love him 



i love your little baby rats as well,they are so good to have as pets,ihad 3 of them and they are just so magnificent as pets,me and my twoboys loved them to pieces,sleepy died last night,she was the last oneleft 



but lovely pictures of your little boy boogie 



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 27, 2006)

*redestarr wrote: *


> second day after adopting him


aww..look at his little face!! he is very cute!!


----------



## redestarr (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you 

do you think he will lose some of that fluffyness when he molts??

what age do they typically molts?

sorry about the pic quality
i was in a hurry!


----------



## redestarrosa (Apr 7, 2006)

more pic of Boogie

he comes running when i am holding a kale, he loves that stuff


----------



## Metal_maiden (Apr 7, 2006)

he's cute! very fluffy!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 7, 2006)

Great photos! That bunny is adorable!


----------

